# starcraft 2 beta leaked?



## Morgoth (Mar 23, 2008)

i have heard of a friend that starcraft 2 beta got leaked and he got 1 anny one here knows it true? i found a torrent its up to 3gb


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

...omg....i need it....but i wont ...dont want to ruin the game for myself


----------



## magibeg (Mar 23, 2008)

Download it and tell me how it goes, i would sooooo get it if its real.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 23, 2008)

Heh, I'd do it.

I did it for Warcraft II when the reviewer's demo was leaked. Was on dial-up at the time, so it took a good part of a day and night to get it all. Those two levels were so worth it  

Trivia: there was going to be a 4th resource in Warcraft II, I believe it was gems. Was in the reviewers demo, but taken out before final.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 23, 2008)

hmm,I may check my sources to see if ther is a leaked demo.


----------



## magibeg (Mar 23, 2008)

Well after some searching i have to say that there appears to be no demo leaked that i can find information on. I would say that chances are there is no leak.


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 23, 2008)

i got a torrent of starcraft 2 beta lets wait and see


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

haha...cool... how long?


----------



## JaYp146 (Mar 23, 2008)

Found 2 torrents up, 0 seeders on both.  heh


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah its a Fake... Don't waste your time.


----------



## Duxx (Mar 23, 2008)

Booooooooooooo!  Anybody know the official release date is?  Im dying waiting for this game.


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 23, 2008)

i think some where in october
i stoped the download just 1kb per sec..


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

haha..man that would take a month...


----------



## Judas (Mar 23, 2008)

Duxx said:


> Booooooooooooo!  Anybody know the official release date is?  Im dying waiting for this game.



Around  15.5.2008.


----------



## Frick (Mar 24, 2008)

Judas said:


> Around  15.5.2008.



I thought is was september.. Because May = no way imo.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah, it will be later in the year for sure I think. It's still in the Alpha stages from what I have heard.


----------

